# Martin Model Name Decoding - DX1, DX1R, DX1RGT, DX1AE



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

My Internet fu is failing me. Can anyone highlight the key differences between these Martin entry-level guitars? Or point to a spot online that differentiates them clearly?

DX1
DX1R
DX1RGT
DX1AE

Many thanks.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

1 dred fake wood basic 2- same but rosewood (fake) 3 fake rosewood gloss top and 4 with electric picup I THINK ! I believe these are hpl or simulated wood of some sort
please correct me if Im wrong cheers


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jimmy c g said:


> 1 dred fake wood basic 2- same but rosewood (fake) 3 fake rosewood gloss top and 4 with electric picup I THINK ! I believe these are hpl or simulated wood of some sort
> please correct me if Im wrong cheers


Nope, I think you got it, Jimmy. BTW, I have played some of these and couldn't believe the sound compared to the price.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks. If anyone has more info, still welcome. But a related question ...

I think all DX1 models are discontinued now. What current model is a direct replacement in the lineup?


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

check the l and m website for martins and select lowest to highest price, i think 479 entry cost


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I think it is the DX1AE. A good friend of mine has one and loves it. So do I.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

@jimmy c g, that's a decent technique. However, I can't tell by that approach if Martin intended to replace the DX1-series with something specific or that it is your apparent assumption that DX1-series was simply, by definition, their cheapest model and therefore any other cheapest model must be an intended replacement? I do get that you seriously dislike this "cheapest Martins" and all this "fake wood" business (based on your comments), but I am trying gain an objective understanding.

$479 @ LM is an LX1 model, not DX1AE: Martin Guitars - LX1 - Little Martin
$809 @ LM is the cheapest of DX1 models, a DX1AE: Martin Guitars - DX1AE
$809 @ LM is also the DX1RAE ("fake Rosewood", I guess): Martin Guitars - DX1RAE
$949 @ LM seems to be the most expensive X-series ("fake Mahogany", I guess?): Martin Guitars - Grand Performance X-Series CE Acoustic/Electric with Cutaway - Mahogany

But I think at least my original question is fully answered:

DX1: baseline DX1-series
DX1R: R = Rosewood
DX1RGT: R=Rosewood, GT = Gloss Top

DX1AE: AE = Acoustic with Electronics


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

sorry if the "fake wood" sounded bad, when I thought about the wording I understood the negative implication, also. I thought the l&m list would help you find a similar guitar to compare.... jim


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Clarification- DX series all have solid tops and HPL (high pressure laminate) back and sides. The distinctions you've outlined between R/RGT/AE are correct.


----------

